# In-line CO2



## PM (18 Jul 2008)

I have been thinking about getting an in-line CO2 diffuser, as it annoys me having to have one inside the tank (as my tank is very small).

Does anyone have one that they are using on a smallish tank (mine's 54 liters) are they any good?  Any problems??

Also is it just Cal-Aqua Labs that make them?  They are quite expensive   

Thanks  

EDIT: Just found this http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=yuh0gUDYpuo looks good.  I like those rocks too!


----------



## Garuf (18 Jul 2008)

Cal Aqua are the only one's that make an inline diffuser. There are numerous reactors available from this german seller.
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/aquarianerversand
If none of those fit the bill then you could always DIY one or use a straight through adapter the kind that have an airline on them.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jul 2008)

I've just ordered one from Aquamass in germany, just waiting for it too arrive now.

http://www.aquamas.de/Reaktoren

They also have vent pipes on top too.


----------



## PM (19 Jul 2008)

Thanks u 2, they do look like good pieces of kit, but the fact that they make the tubing go at 180 degrees in my view is stupid.  Loads of extra tubing needed.  Would screw with my flow rate too much I reckon.  I like the Cal-Aqua as I could literally slice my outlet tube and install it, with no ill effect to flow.

I would love to hear from somebody who owns one, I am seriously considering one but I need to know, *are they really hard to keep clean?*

Thanks again


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Jul 2008)

Hi PM,
         I use the Cal Aqua inline diffusers and they work quite well, however there are some ergonomic weaknesses as described in the latter half of this thread (which is about drop checkers but got slightly diverted to inline diffuser design)=> viewtopic.php?f=37&t=1560

They are expensive but are the smallest and most elegant of the external solutions.

Cheers,


----------



## CAL (20 Jul 2008)

Hi PM,
FYI someone posted this video clip of the inline diffuser at work.  Seems like to be from the same folks as your clip but from a different angle.   Enjoy!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 4665&hl=en


----------



## PM (20 Jul 2008)

Wow, thanks CAL!!  Haha, you'll be pleased to know that I am definitely going to order one of these soon, it looks fantastic.

I just hope I can keep it lovely and clean


----------



## CAL (20 Jul 2008)

Hi PM,
Perhaps you may want to check this thread:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/e ... ement.html

It seems like it's from the person who posted that video and they have some comments on the diffusers and cleaning.  Hope you find it helpful

Best regards,
CAL


----------



## durtydurty (20 Jul 2008)

Would love one of these inline jobs but just cant justify the expense, have looked everywhere for an alternative but cant find one anywhere.

Would get a reactor but they arent that great if you want the minimal look.


----------



## Superman (26 Jul 2008)

I might treat myself to this Cal Aqua Inline Diffuser, looks the b's and e's. 
Although it quotes a max of 600lph which when I'm using a 1,500lph external. So might have to rethink.


----------



## durtydurty (28 Jul 2008)

What difference would the LPH make?


----------



## PM (28 Jul 2008)

Probably restrict the flow?


----------



## Superman (29 Jul 2008)

Guess it will really. Might need an external reactor that'll cope with that flow rate.


----------



## durtydurty (30 Jul 2008)

Not really having a great grasp on flow rates etc, would this be suitable for my 55 Gal with a Tetratec ex1200 filter?

Am trying to convince myself this is possibly the way forward after getting fed up with a seemingly huge rhinox 2000 diffuser at the back of my tank shouting look at me everytime I gaze into my tank!


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Aug 2008)

I have just taken out my Aquamas inline reactor, to move it to a bigger tank, and fitted the Cal Aqua. I have noticed a marked increase in filter output, so the Cal Aqua has less of a flow restriction than the Aquamas.  

Dave.


----------



## Superman (7 Aug 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I have just taken out my Aquamas inline reactor, to move it to a bigger tank, and fitted the Cal Aqua. I have noticed a marked increase in filter output, so the Cal Aqua has less of a flow restriction than the Aquamas.
> 
> Dave.



Out of interest, which Aquamas reactor did you have Dave?


----------

